# Jeff McInnis/Jeff Van Gundy



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

JEFF MCINNIS: 
Well, maybe now he can get some credit for his role in the Clippers' success last year. There was talk about how he led the team like a General and the players didn't like him so some fans wanted him gone. What wouldn't you give now to have someone, anyone, to light a fire under their ***** now? Apparently, Gentry can't do it. Which brings me to ...

JEFF VANGUNDY:
I think he'd coach the team if asked. Who wouldn't want a team of young talent like the Clippers have. He sure as hell would determine his lineup and stick to it.

This has gotten pathetic.

And to think ... so many Clipper fans were screaming for "DRE ... DRE". I wanted to give this guy a chance. I'm becoming more and more disenchanted. He has no fire ... this team needs someone like MCINNIS!!!!!

:upset:


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Calling for McInnis is ridiculous.

I don't care if McInnis averaged 25 points and 12 dimes, if his teammates can't stand him, the team is better off without him.

Andre Miller is simply a better basketball player and is liked by his teammates. I'll take him any day over McInnis.

The team playing bad has very little to do with Miller's play. He's one of 2 guys(the other being Brand) that actually play hard game in, game out.

In Cleveland, Dre didn't like having to be the only player that could handle the ball and he didn't like having to play 40 minutes a night. It wore him out. RIght now, its the same thing. With Odom out, the Clips do not have another ball handler out there. Miller has to set everything up. And, he's had to play a great deal of time because of the team struggling. He's playing well, and playing hard. I'll take that anytime. He'll be a lot better once Odom is back and can take some pressure off of him.

You want reasons why the team is playing poorly? Alvin Gentry for starters. I know you agree - And I agree that Van Gundy would be a good fit. He wouldnt let the guys play half assed and would stress defense. The Clips definitley need that. I would fire gentry right now, and hire Dennis Johnson for the rest of the year. If the team doesnt improve, go after Van Gundy.
Another reason they've struggled is injuries. Obviously it hurt them at teh start because they started the year without anyone playing together. It takes time to learn to play with each other. And right now, even though Brand and Kandi are back, Q and Maggette have been hurt, and Ely and Odom are still out. 
Also, the same old mistakes with Kandi have hurt the team. He's playing well as a scorer, but he shows no desire to kick the ball out, no desire to work for a rebound, and no desire on defense at all. Also, he is still getting called for 2 or 3 3 second calls a game, still makes the most obvious walking violations I have evern seen an NBA player make, and he still bites on pump fakes(Mark freakin Blount got him the other day). All he wants to do is score. 

Andre Miller is not the reason the Clippers are struggling. There are plenty of fingers to point before him, if thats what you want to do.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RD</b>!
> Calling for McInnis is ridiculous.
> 
> I don't care if McInnis averaged 25 points and 12 dimes, if his teammates can't stand him, the team is better off without him.
> ...


Isnt Dooling and Jaric PG's????


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

be real. Miller is not better than Jeff McInnis

1. Jeff is better fit than Miller for the clippers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> be real. Miller is not better than Jeff McInnis
> 
> 1. Jeff is better fit than Miller for the clippers.


I honestly think you come on to just irritate the other posters. McInnis in no way is a better point gaurd than Miller PERIOD. Miller is a top 5 point guard in this league. Mcinnis doesnt even start for Portland. Miller led the league in assits last year with 10.9 assts per gm. Mcinnis 6.8. You do the math


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

Sorry. I am the one who don't care about the stats, but wins.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> Sorry. I am the one who don't care about the stats, but wins.


exactly and wins matters. McInnis played with these guys for three years and Miller just came over. Half of the team was injred and didnt even start the season with him. Give it a few more weekd and you'll see


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

1st half of your sentence make sense, but 2nd half is an excuse.

how about my prediction 5-13 to start the season?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 1st half of your sentence make sense, but 2nd half is an excuse.
> 
> how about my prediction 5-13 to start the season?


its not an excuse. Basically you are saying that he should be able to have come in not played with 50% of the players on the team get them back and they still(teammates) not at top form and you expect him to dominate. Not likely


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly think you come on to just irritate the other posters.


Exactly


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

Why did Gentry replace Kandi with Rooks last night? Rooks immediately fumbled the ball out of bounds to seal the game.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

false statement.

Sonics have only 6 players. Clippers have 7 players for their 13 games.
Threesome
J
M 
P
Q & D


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> false statement.
> 
> Sonics have only 6 players. Clippers have 7 players for their 13 games.
> ...


When you respond to a post click on the quote button on bottom right side. It is annoying to see a response that has several other post between it and the original post and not remember the original post. I am not going up and search for it.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> Why did Gentry replace Kandi with Rooks last night? Rooks immediately fumbled the ball out of bounds to seal the game.


to throw a break -away pass. If the clips just made free throws it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> When you respond to a post click on the quote button on bottom right side. It is annoying to see a response that has several other post between it and the original post and not remember the original post. I am not going up and search for it.


sorry. I don't know how to quote.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 1st half of your sentence make sense, but 2nd half is an excuse.
> 
> how about my prediction 5-13 to start the season?


Ok
1. Arent you the one that says stats matters, who cares about wins
2. Your post dont make sense, they sound like my 8 yr old nephew typed them
3. Yours post have no merit, how am i going to convince new clipper fans to come here because its a quality board,if all they see is your garbage, go bother the Bulls board
4. I think you come here just to bother us, I wish you would find something better to do
5. Is it possible to ban him lol


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*JUST A THOUGHT ...*

After tonight's game against the Kings, I'm thinking:

MAYBE Gentry can't remember one game from the next which lineup worked best. He used a different rotation in the King loss than he did in the NJ win. 

* Parks didn't get nearly as many minutes as he did with the NJ win

* Dooling didn't get nearly as many minutes as he did with the NJ win, and his disappointment showed

* Why Ely and not Wang

* Even I know that a timeout should be called before allowing the Kings to run off 15 points ... damn.

Please, oh please. Can't we get VanGundy. We shouldn't have to pay too much. He wants to coach and we NEED him.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok
> ...


Jmac910: It is very sad. You are the one who doesn't know my words. I have used all the "reverse" words to criticize all the posts which overate the Clippers at the beginning.
Clippers only look good on individual stats.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I think the clips should:

Positively Resign for their fair value:

Elton, Lamar, Q -Rich, C-Maggs, Dooling (assuming they keep Jaric)

Consider Resigning for their fair value:

Miller

Problem: While I REALLY like Miller, he IS going to be expensive and it is the one spot where we are loaded with talent. I feel Miller's assists can be replaced by Lamar and Marco. Jaric has shown in the last few games he is goiong to be a great PG, he is already an EXCELLENT defender and can already make amazing passes and looks to do so first. Now his shot is coming around too. Keyon's explosiveness allows him to score and get a few assists. 

Lamar on the court with Jaric and Elton would provide plenty of ball movement, for the slashing Maggs and Q, not to mention the shooting Zhi Zhi and athletic Wilcox and Ely. 

As much as I don't want to admit it letting Miller leave would allow us to keep more of our players. That being said if Miller is very resonable in negotiations he probably should be resigned.

My ideal lineup : Brand, Odom, Maggs, Q, Jaric, Dooling, Zhi Zhi, Wicox, Ely, Rooks. Give this lineup 25+ games together and watch them dominate!


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is the best strategy. In no way Clips will sign Kandi and Miller next season.
Clips salary this season 36.4M
Cap $40.3M
4m left


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBA</b>!
> This is the best strategy. In no way Clips will sign Kandi and Miller next season.
> Clips salary this season 36.4M
> Cap $40.3M
> 4m left


You sound alot like another poster in this room........Fat Daddy?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*I AGREE!!*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I think the clips should:
> 
> Positively Resign for their fair value:
> ...


:cheers: 

I agree TOTALLY. I have nothing to add to your comments, except LET IT BE --- MAKE IT HAPPEN! And, perhaps ... get rid of Gentry who doesn't seem to know the capabilities of each player.


----------

